# Best Ashtray in a While!



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

This Ashtray was the product of my lunch with a friend in London yesterday. The sun kept the rain away for the first half of the day which allowed us to taste a few old cigars. 

Old might underestimate the age of these ISOM leaves...

Counterclockwise from bottom left:
Montecristo #1 (1995 - 13 yrs old) 
Davidoff #1 (1988 - 20 yrs old)
Montecristo #1 (2007 1 yr old - for comparison)
Hoyo de Monterrey, specially made for Dunhill London (1962 - 46 yrs old)
Davidoff #1 (1988 - 20 years old)
Montecristo #1 (1995 - 13 yrs old)
Montecristo #1 (2007 1 yr old - for comparison)

That was a great lunch. The food and wine were good too.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: They look awesome! What a lunch that must have been :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

wow!!!!!


I hope you finished those beauties...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok please tell me you are brining some of those to DC hahaha just kidding man those look :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Haha, we'll see what I can bring to DC. I better not say anything about ISOMs... Those Davidoffs were amazingly well preserved. All the frivolity of youth was gone and a smooth, rich, creamy, and slightly sweet flavor characterized them. That one I finished. I have to admit that some of the others didn't get finished. They all went down at least half way. I didn't want to completely knock myself down. I had two cigars before this lunch even began so I was 'playing with fire' as far as overdoing it.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Haha, we'll see what I can bring to DC. I better not say anything about ISOMs... Those Davidoffs were amazingly well preserved. All the frivolity of youth was gone and a smooth, rich, creamy, and slightly sweet flavor characterized them. That one I finished. I have to admit that some of the others didn't get finished. They all went down at least half way. I didn't want to completely knock myself down. I had two cigars before this lunch even began so I was 'playing with fire' as far as overdoing it.


Man I bet you are psyched about having all your favorite non-isoms at will when you get over here.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That's awesome. Just you and one friend?


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

I am. I think about it all the time. I see people's reviews and pictures and even hear about some new cigars that I haven't had and it drives me nuts. I have been making a mental list of cigars to find as soon as I touch down in DC. 

The list is growing...

Say, when do Anejos come out? I need to try to find some of those. They come out at father's day right? Is that soon?


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Scoop said:


> That's awesome. Just you and one friend?


Ya, just one guy and myself. I've been working on a column for the European Cigar Cult Journal about vintage cigars so have been tasting said cigars alot over the past few months. This was another one of those tastings.

I find it really interesting to taste a 2007 cigar alongside a vintage version of the 'same' stick.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Fathers Day is June 15th.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What are your findings so far? How do they compare?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> I am. I think about it all the time. I see people's reviews and pictures and even hear about some new cigars that I haven't had and it drives me nuts. I have been making a mental list of cigars to find as soon as I touch down in DC.
> 
> The list is growing...
> 
> Say, when do Anejos come out? I need to try to find some of those. They come out at father's day right? Is that soon?


First off I got your back on the anejos, I have a 49 and a 77 with your name on them. Post a list that you haven't been able to get a hold of in the DC summer herf thread and I will see what I can do. How long will you be back in the states? Also let me know when you come in and maybe that weekend we can have a small herf before the 28th at Shelly's Back Room.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Man thats one lunch I wish I could have been at!!!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Woah, thanks K,
I'll do some brainstorming. Right now all I can think of are the Anejos. The rest are pretty easy to find, like regular line Padrons and Oliva G. I shouldn't talk about it - it makes me want 'em too badly. Let me think about this...
Thanks K


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Man thats one lunch I wish I could have been at!!!


We should do a CL herf like this sometime with new and old versions of a cigar.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you have a great Isom selection there


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

absolutely amazing vintage ISOM's rock


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! This thread really caused me to stop and think about what we are missing with the embargo. 

We have access to many, many fantastic cigars in the United States but we are missing the boat on vintage cigars. 

I really thought I had come to terms with the embargo but I now realize that there is an important aspect of cigar culture that we will not be able to enjoy for many years. Wow! Talk about a moment of truth.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

20 year old Davidoff,:dribble:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> I find it really interesting to taste a 2007 cigar alongside a vintage version of the 'same' stick.


I bet that's really interesting. What were some of the significant differences between the two that you noticed?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow i wish i had lunches like that


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just unfreakin believable


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:errrr: hey Colin is it posible to focus on the taste/construction/body of one cigar if you smoke so mutch at the same time??


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Ehh... looks like an average Tuesday night at Mitro Mansion. :lol:

Thats a helluva lineup, Colin. Its a good thing I don't like those old things, or else I'd be broke.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> :errrr: hey Colin is it posible to focus on the taste/construction/body of one cigar if you smoke so mutch at the same time??


Hi Amateruke,
It is surprisingly easy to do it when smoking multiple cigars. I do this pretty often now - smoking multiple cigars at once - because there is no easier way to compare tastes than by smoking two at once. Those people who think that cigars all taste the same should try smoking two at once - they'll get a big surprise. The vast differences are very apparent when you do this. As always, if you have too many cigars in a day you start to diminish your ability to taste with precision but that goes slowly. Do you believe me? If not, give it a try! I highly recommend it.
C


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

mitro said:


> Ehh... looks like an average Tuesday night at Mitro Mansion. :lol:
> 
> Thats a helluva lineup, Colin. Its a good thing I don't like those old things, or else I'd be broke.


Ya, don't get me started on the cost of these things. It is great being in Britain because I can find just about anything I want... but... for a price.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you guys were quite busy. Vert nice!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Holy crap 46 yr old HdM ? Pure bliss! Great pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, you gotta do what you gotta do all in the name of research! What a demanding job, Colin. :lol: That's one heck of a lunch!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

All in the name of research.  It's amazing how good those old cigars can taste if they were kept perfectly. That HdM was kept in the Dunhill shop humidor for its entire post-cuba life. 

A couple days ago I had an even older smoke and it tasted even better than the HdM. The only issue was that the wrapper had gotten a little delicate. Tastewise though, it was excellent. It was a Bautista-era Henry Clay


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> Hi Amateruke,
> It is surprisingly easy to do it when smoking multiple cigars. I do this pretty often now - smoking multiple cigars at once - because there is no easier way to compare tastes than by smoking two at once. Those people who think that cigars all taste the same should try smoking two at once - they'll get a big surprise. The vast differences are very apparent when you do this. As always, if you have too many cigars in a day you start to diminish your ability to taste with precision but that goes slowly. Do you believe me? If not, give it a try! I highly recommend it.
> C


:huh_oh: Hmm, you got a point Colin! Never look it that way! Bright idee to compair cigars in point of taste!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That's just not fair man.


----------

